# Buying a show lead and choker. What should I get?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

To start you don't likely want a really long lead. It just ends up being too much to fiddle with when you are learning. When I was starting I preferred a 30" lead, fairly thick and of braided nylon (like these http://www.needsndesires.com/canadastore/canLeashbraidednylon.php ) the finer ones tend to slip too easily and are not fun if the pup decides to pull. A Cordohyde lead is also nice as it will not slide through your hands. 

For a collar, whether you go with a nylon collar or fine chain is going to depend on the dog. My boys both need a chain at times (I use a jewellers link chain rather than a serpentine/hex), and my girls tend to do better on a nylon or braided kangaroo leather collar. You might want to get one of each for your wife to experiment with in class to find what works best with Ryley. You should buy one that fits him now, and count on replacing it as he gets bigger--too much slack will make it more difficult to use when you are learning. You can determine the length you should buy by wrapping a string around his head at the broadest point, and then adding an inch to that measurement.

Once my dogs are trained and know not to pull on lead I use a braided kangaroo lead with a few baubles on it, and often a matching collar. I make them so it just costs me the materials! My wee girl is learning on a kangaroo lead-collar combo right now, but she is very tractable and responsive so it works with her--I couldn't do that with either of my boys.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm starting with a martingale for Gibbs. It is what my breeder recommended for puppies since they are still teething at 9-10 months with their final teeth cutting. I also have a nylon loop collar. I ordered the first at 3cdog.com and the other I got from the local club show.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm starting with a martingale for Gibbs. It is what my breeder recommended for puppies since they are still teething at 9-10 months with their final teeth cutting. I also have a nylon loop collar. I ordered the first at 3cdog.com and the other I got from the local club show.


 
I don't want to disagree with Anne, but puppies have all their adult teeth in place well before 9-10 months. They must have their teeth before they actually start showing as gaps/missing teeth are a fault in our breed.

It is fine to start out with a martingale on a dog who is just learning to gait. However, once the dog has an idea of how to gait, you should really switch to a choke collar as that is what you will be using in a show and as an adult because it gives you much better control over the dog and where the dog is going. 

Jennifer


----------



## ricardobent (Feb 1, 2011)

Planning on showing your dog? Go to a reputable source and find a handler, which can guide you through the process. You can get awesome show products at Show Dog, Grooming and Pet Supplies - Cherrybrook


----------

